# 13l Planted tank



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

A month ago, I decided to rescape one of my smallest tanks (no CO2, no ferts, no filtration). I was curious how it would look like after a few weeks. So here are a few recent shots.




























Comments are appreciated.

Fiki


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Looking good, the dark rocks give it a moody feel and the plants are great with it, since they are more natural and less pruned. How big is the tank and what do you have in there?


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

Tank is 13l or 3.something GAL. Plants: Java moss, Riccia, Anubias nana, HM, glosso, java fern and Mayaca.

Rgds,

Fiki


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

This tank has a very volcanic-tropical feel to it. Very beautiful!


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

nice layout. love the rocks


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Very nice. I like the arrangement very much.


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

rich311k, dirrtybirdy, Jessie and cs_gardener, thank you for your comments.

In addition, here are some brighter pictures (using PS) of the same tank.



















Currently, there is no fishes but will be soon. Also, there are several Physa snails currently in the tank (suppose they are Physella acuta or some similar species but I'm not sure).

Regards,

Fiki


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

this tank looks great for not having co2 or ferts!

nice job!


----------



## ChrisGray (Feb 23, 2006)

looks amazing hard to believe there is no filtration


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I really enjoy the rock layout with those plants. Good job.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

its very cute i like it


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

Still no filtration, no CO2, no ferts...

Here is an update after a while.




























Rgds,

Filip Todorovic


----------

